# axolotl food



## mrsslithers (Aug 31, 2009)

anyone know of any live food i can give me axolotls, they have bllodwork and seamonkeys hehe but can they have like waxworms etc


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

How big are they? They'll eat most moving prey that will fit in their mouths- have you tried small earthworms or pieces of worm?

EDIT: If you use waxworms, don't do it too often- VERY fatty! Also, they drown pretty quick, so make sure you clean out the corpses before they start to rot. Axolotls may well eat them even after they're dead, though, as long as it's not too long.


----------



## tomsam (Sep 26, 2009)

they love earth worms you can fed them anything some will like it and some wont.i never fed mine pellets dont want to upset anyone but think they are crap and for people who cant really be bothered.like to look at what the animal would eat in natural habi so try them with lots of things just be careful with what comes out the garden with pesti's.mine had fresh bloodworm and shrimp.earth worms meal worms but make sure you crush their heads or can do damage inside.crickets locust waxworms and also fed them lots of diff fish.cost abit but worth


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

Earthworms are the best, cut up if the axolotl are tiny. I then occasionally offer amphibian pellets ( from pollywog) slugs, thin slivers of raw meat/ prawn/ mussel/ scallop etc. These are all uncooked and without any additives.... sea foods need to be checked that they are not frozen with a salt glaze. If the axolotl are small woodlice are great. Anything collected from the garden needs to be chemical free. ( No pesticides or fertilisers)


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

yup check on the salt i had a couple of wc rudd and they were goin off their food so i tried varying it with mussels and fish eggs they ate them but both them and a shabunkin died shortly after and i reckon it was salt.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Mine get a staple of Pollywog Amphibian Pellets, occasionally I thrown in earthworms, bloodworms, waxworms, mealworms or strips of fishy stuff for variety. My adults are kept in open tanks so things like spiders, flies, moths, woodlice and the odd escaped cricket find their own way in.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

My axies feed on Morios, Mealworms, BloodWorm, Aliens etc


----------



## Dorkins (Nov 16, 2009)

*Axi Live foods*

We supply graded (size) "earthworms" for axi feeding, I have put earthworms in commas because many differenet names are attached to worms.
Basically there are 4 species of worms offered on websites, these are Lumbricus terrestris or Lob worms, Dendrobaena, sometimes Brandlings and Redworms, the problem being that many if not most of these suppliers do not know which worm is which! especially when it comes to Dendrobaena, Brandlings and Redworms.

The Lumbricus or Lob is easy, it is the big fat worm found in our gardens with the flat tail, it is loved by all creatures that eat worms from Axi's to Badgers and Foxes! it is a good and safe worm to feed.

The Dendrobaena is a largish, stripey litter worm, again it is a good food but often you will find Brandlings mixed in (but not ours) it is very active.

Brandlings are also a large stripey worm but softer than the Dendrobaena, they give off the yellow gunk that most creatures will avoid, it is a defence mechanism but often sold mixed with Dendrobaena through lack of knowledge, most Axis will just spit them out.

Redworms are hard to find but they can include juvenile Brandlings in the mix so are best avoided for feeding.

A common mistake is companies selling "Tiger worms" these should be Brandlings but it is now common practice to attach this name to Dendrobaena so to be on the safe side ignore Tiger worms.

Ok so whats in these worms? Lumbricus or Lobs are invariably imported from Canada, don't be fooled by commercial sites saying otherwise, they are stored and shipped in Peat, when they arrive with us they are rebedded into a mix of peat and paper/ cardboard shreds, if the bedding is changed it is the same stuff used, they feed on this so there are no artificial feeds or chemicals used.
Some Dendrobaena, ours included, are factory farmed in Holland, again they are grown in peat and fed on vegetables so again should be no problem.
Brandlings and UK grown Dendrobaena are grown in a wide variety of manures and fed on a wide variety of organic waste from a wide variety of unknown sources, potentially they could be a problem.

We are suppliers to all the major zoo's including London, Edinburgh, Glasgow etc and to specialist breeding programmes (Madagascar Tenrex)We do have further info. available on our website and if you have any queries I am only too happy to help if I can. see us at www.wormsdirect.co.uk

Could I ak for some feedback?

We grow worms (Redworms) in a compost that starts its life as stable clearings mixed with cooked fruit pulp waste, when this compost is finished by the worms it is in quite a fine form ie particle size is around upto 1cm but it is absolutely teeming with tiny creatures from pot worms (white worm), springtails to baby millipedes, I get the feeling it may be really useful as a food supply for maybe juvenile amphibs what do you think?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I think this site already HAS a commercial section?:whistling2:


----------



## Dorkins (Nov 16, 2009)

My apologies, as you can see I am a newcomer/beginner on this forum, reading through other posts elsewhere and some obviously being of a commercial nature I was not aware that there is a "commercial" section, I will now go and have a look. I posted in the belief that the info. may have been of help, not touting for business but thank you Ron Magpie for posting to point this out.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

To be fair, the lines seem very blurred on here.


----------

